# Team Racing



## TazMagester (Mar 22, 2011)

I've never heard of team racing until now I guess boats team up and the team with the lowest combined scores wins.... It sounds kinda cool but for a regatta I'm not to thrilled about all the cost and traveling to go and have a giant blocking war all weekend. so if anybody has any tips on team racing please fill me in.

heres a link to the fleets website 
Inland 20 - Internet Home of the I-20


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

There are lots of books about it (google??) as well as many articles in sailing magazines. Some of the Racing Rules of Sailing are different for team racing, so it would be good to read them over and consider the various situations where you might be able to take advantage of them (or be subject to them). It also sounds like you don't have a team at this point. You need at least six One-Design boats (three to a team) and the people to man the three on your team. At a regatta the different teams do a series of round-robin races enabling each one to race against all of them at one point or another. Sometimes there is also a tennis ladder elimination-type setup, after the round-robins. It can be quite exciting. College and High School teams routinely drive a hundred or more miles to a regatta.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Just do the Global Regatta! You race a fixed course on your own body of water against other mooks around the world.

Less travel. More competition. What could be better?


----------

